# best time to get a rabbit



## Hammylover123

what is the best time to get a rabbit? i was thinking about getting it for christmas but then it would be cold especially as its a baby so can someone tell me what the best tie is plz


----------



## Wobbles

You could get one for xmas as long as you keep it in a shed/garage/house until about march next year.


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> You could get one for xmas as long as you keep it in a shed/garage/house until about march next year.


It's never a good idea to encourage people to get new pets around holidays


----------



## the melster

I soo read that wrong. Thought you were talking about Christmas dinner!!


----------



## Grace_Lily

Hammylover123 said:


> what is the best time to get a rabbit? i was thinking about getting it for christmas but then it would be cold especially as its a baby so can someone tell me what the best tie is plz


Christmas can actually be a good time if you have time off work around then to help settle the little one in 

If you get a rabbit that has been used to living outdoors then they should have already built up a coat to deal with the cold, otherwise you'll have to keep him/her inside until the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> It's never a good idea to encourage people to get new pets around holidays


I meant if they genuinely do want a rabbit, but want to get it for Xmas, not just on a whim cos it looks cute in a box with ribbons.


----------



## Louiseandfriends

As long as you have FULLY researched rabbits in FULL detail and you are fully PREPARED, there's no right or wrong time. 

The best guide to keeping rabbits: http://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/pdfs/RWAbrochuremaster.pdf


----------



## Hammylover123

Do you think it would be better to get one this time of year or my birthday in june? A breeder my friend knows has baby lionheads and is doing them for 20 each they are kept outside and wil be ready just in time for christmas. Its just persuading my dad because he says it is cruel to get it over winter because it will die in the cold even though iv already told him that rabbits are outside at the breeders house anyway


----------



## alyson

The best time to get a rabbit is when the right one(s) are waiting for you at a rescue centre, research completed and large as possible hutch and run ready and all costs taken into consideration.
Oh, and remember it can be tough work cleaning hutches out in the cold and wet, think of the worse weather we had last winter, then picture yourself outside in it! if you can afford a shed that would be better.Good luck.


----------



## emzybabe

Hi Hammy Lover 

getting A rabbit is not a good idea - rabbits are very social creatures. 

You will need a 6ft hutch with a 6 x 6 ft run permanently attached this will cost you around £200. its a big expense just before xmas. 

£20 to buy a rabbits is nothing compared to the neutering, worming and vaccination costs on top. this can cost upto £130 for spaying a female £50 for vaccinations and another £7 for worming. 

Most responsible rabbit breeders do not breed during the winter period unless they have heated enclosures as its too risky to the babies health


----------



## Hammylover123

im thinking of getting one in the spring because then at least it will be a bit older when in the cold, im in the middle now, not put of but not sure because of the costs


----------



## Hammylover123

also dad said i cant have another shed in the back garden, am i being cruel to the rabbit keeping it in a hutch in the gardden with a run?


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Hammylover123 said:


> also dad said i cant have another shed in the back garden, am i being cruel to the rabbit keeping it in a hutch in the gardden with a run?


Again, as long as the rabbit has a *FRIEND* and a *6x2x2* hutch with a _*6x6x2*_ run, then no.  xx


----------



## emzybabe

there is a lot to consider when getting rabbits have a good read through the RWAF website its one of the most upto date places for rabbit info


----------



## AlexArt

Please do lots of research as the costs do add up - you need to sit down and discuss with it your parents, buying the rabbit is the cheapest bit, as others have said vet bills do add up for them. 
They need far more than a hutch and run to live in unless you are fattening them for the table which is the only reason to keep them in such a small space and why they have traditionally been kept in a hutch to stop them exercising and loosing weight - sadly it seems it has become acceptable to still keep them like this for their whole life which can be 8yrs or so!!

I had rescue rabbits for years which were all bought as childrens pets only for the novelty to wear off/costs mount up, hassle etc so ended up with me as I had space for them in a fenced in 1 acre orchard, and with the amount of running about/digging/playing etc that they did all day putting one in a hutch with a 6ft run would be like confining a person to a boxroom for life! 
Mine came in in winter as it gets very wet and cold and with alot of rain would often flood their summer burrows, so were in a 23ft x 16 stable with tons of things for them to do, lots of straw/hay, things to climb on as well as places to dig and hide, there were only 8 of them - they are not cheap to keep if kept properly!! 

House rabbits are great as they at least have the chance to run about and build up speed if they want to and at least to burn off some energy and get some proper exercise, but if it's not your house, ie. it's your parents house, then I doubt they would be happy having to rabbit proof the whole house and put up with poop/hay and straw all over the place, not to mention chewed wires/furniture/carpets etc!! Rabbits are not really great pets unless you have a lot of time and space!!


----------

